# 90935



## flittl (Nov 27, 2012)

Must CPT code 90935 for hemodialysis procedure be coded with an initial E&M level for the initial inpatient stay and then billed alone for the next day if patient is hemodialysised on the second and third day as well?  


Example: 99222 and 90935 for the initial inpatient visit and on the second and third day, the physician only billed 90935.  


I guess my question is 90935 a stand alone code or must it have an e/m level attached?


----------

